# Having A Hard Time.



## Voni926 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello all!
I'm newly certified as of August and I have applied to many positions and have heard nothing.  I've heard the frustrations of other's and have tried not to mimic but my faith is starting to lag. I am starting to regret this decision. I don't understand why it's so difficult to get into the field I worked hard to get into and paid for. Does anyone have any suggestion?
Thanks.


----------



## simam (Nov 24, 2017)

It is usual and most of newly certified face the same issue. It is just like you learnt how to fly to the space but you have never flown in realty. So Employers are little shaky to hire. 
But no worries. If you try all possible ways. One way will be waiting for you. 
Try to get the job in health care call center as all say that just get any job in health care setting. 

Best of luck


----------



## NOTAQUITTER (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi, I feel exactly the same and I also got my certifcate in August!  I think people were never honest with me about the job opportunities in this field. They want to sell their education...
I am sorry about that...


----------



## simam (Nov 25, 2017)

Maryamgol said:


> Hi, I feel exactly the same and I also got my certifcate in August!  I think people were never honest with me about the job opportunities in this field. They want to sell their education...
> I am sorry about that...



Sorry about how you are feeling. Actually It is perceived like that CPC Certification and Job but in realty CPC then transition phase then job . You need to work on transition phase then I am sure You ll get success


----------



## NOTAQUITTER (Nov 25, 2017)

thanks for the reply, but my question is if I work even for 10 years in transition phase as a data entery or even biller, it will not count as my working experience in coding and after 10 years I am still where I am now today. If there would be any transition or entery level for whatever salary I would be greatful to take the opportunity but it all seems to be useful advice for people who knows people who can help them...


----------



## windurstiansmn (Nov 27, 2017)

Maryamgol said:


> thanks for the reply, but my question is if I work even for 10 years in transition phase as a data entery or even biller, it will not count as my working experience in coding and after 10 years I am still where I am now today. If there would be any transition or entery level for whatever salary I would be greatful to take the opportunity but it all seems to be useful advice for people who knows people who can help them...



The company I work for requires any new positions be open to current employees before the managers seek employees outside of our company.  That doesn't necessarily mean a current employee will get the job, they just get to apply first.  But my point is, if you can get a job in a similar setting, work hard and learn the billing system, there's a good chance you might be able to move into a coding position when one becomes available.  If you have down time you might even ask if you could shadow a coder so that you could help out in the future if they are behind.  I work as an auditor and we also employ an administrative assistant.  My manager likes for them to have some type of health care experience because they are pulling the documentation we need to audit.  The last two have been CPC's that were able to move into a coding positions within about 6 months.  

It isn't hopeless, just show your worth, stick with it, and eventually you'll get where you're wanting to go!


----------



## mbhuey (Nov 28, 2017)

I also am having a hard time finding employment, even though the A was removed from my CPC. I was even turned down for an entry-level coding position that did not require a credential.  I am older and have to earn a certain amount of money, so starting over in a billing or call center position is not an option for me.  I am also starting to believe I've wasted my time and money on this education.  Any suggestions for my current situation??  Thanks for any insight anyone can provide.


----------



## LillaVanilla (Dec 12, 2017)

*"Foot in the door"*

When lawyers pass the bar exam, are they expected to work for a few years in the mail room before they can start doing what they were trained to do?  When a chef acquires a culinary degree, is he/she expected to wash dishes in order to "get a foot in the door"?  No, and no.  Why, then, are coders required to do this?  Doesn't it make more sense to hire someone who has all the information fresh in their minds, instead of sticking them at some front desk position, or something totally unrelated to coding (i actually had someone tell me to accept a job in housekeeping because it would help me "get a foot in the door!)?  I just don't understand this.  Do I expect to start out earning big bucks? No.  But I had been led to believe (by my school, and by researching the job of medical coder online) that coders are in high demand, and that I would be able to start as an entry-level coder and work my way up.  And quite frankly, I cannot afford to volunteer, or to take a part time position, just to "get my foot in the door".  I've come to heartily despise that phrase -- it smacks of someone who is not really wanted, someone who will be tolerated at best.  I worked my butt off in school, earning excellent grades and graduating with honors, and studying and passing the certification exam.  I really do feel disillusioned at this point.


----------



## hperry10 (Dec 12, 2017)

There isn't a one size fits all solution to this unfortunately. I currently work with 2 women that  started with our organization working at the front desk and in medical records. One has worked her way up to a coder, the other is a biller. The knowledge and experience they have gained in those earlier positions prepared them for their current jobs. Also we were able to see how good they were at their jobs and that they were dependable so we were able to hand pick them when positions became available. On the other hand, I know people who work for the local hospital group who took reception jobs to get their foot in the door only to find out that the hospital will not hire coders with no experience, no exceptions. I too graduated with all A's, and easily passed the CPC exam, however real world coding is very different from the course work and the exam. I was fortunate to find an organization that is willing to take on coders with no coding experience as long as they have some sort of relevant experience - I did charge entry, eligibility verification, etc. I have been a coder for over two years now and I am networking at chapter meetings to further my career. 

Heather CPC


----------



## simam (Dec 12, 2017)

LillaVanilla said:


> When lawyers pass the bar exam, are they expected to work for a few years in the mail room before they can start doing what they were trained to do?  When a chef acquires a culinary degree, is he/she expected to wash dishes in order to "get a foot in the door"?  No, and no.  Why, then, are coders required to do this?  Doesn't it make more sense to hire someone who has all the information fresh in their minds, instead of sticking them at some front desk position, or something totally unrelated to coding (i actually had someone tell me to accept a job in housekeeping because it would help me "get a foot in the door!)?  I just don't understand this.  Do I expect to start out earning big bucks? No.  But I had been led to believe (by my school, and by researching the job of medical coder online) that coders are in high demand, and that I would be able to start as an entry-level coder and work my way up.  And quite frankly, I cannot afford to volunteer, or to take a part time position, just to "get my foot in the door".  I've come to heartily despise that phrase -- it smacks of someone who is not really wanted, someone who will be tolerated at best.  I worked my butt off in school, earning excellent grades and graduating with honors, and studying and passing the certification exam.  I really do feel disillusioned at this point.




We all may be wrong or right. Does CPC teach communication skills, Dressing etiquette, Real world office issues, MS Office Suite?
CPC is one factor which is main factor like Heart in the body. However only Heart not enough to run the body there are lungs, spleen and so on. 
However Heart is most important as it is sign of life just like CPC certification is sign of entering the coding field. Sorry to act like doctor 

May be Lawyer forum is just discussing like us who knows??

Positive mind creates wonders and make the way among many people only struggling without success!


----------



## Werfjerry (Dec 17, 2017)

*Not What I Envisioned*

I've worked in the Ophthalmology / Optical field for many years.  About 10 years ago, I was offered an opportunity to become CPC, and I jumped on it.  I still maintain my CPC Credentials however, I found that the salaries for CPC were much lower than what I already had in the Ophthalmology / Optical field and the burden placed on Coders is too much for so little pay.  Overall, it's been discouraging.  I stayed in my original field.


----------



## Gran1234 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Employment as a newly certified Coder*

Hello,

I wanted to respond to your disappointment in regards to taking your CPC Exam.  It does take some time to find that perfect job in coding.  I remember spending hours applying to many jobs and externships.  I found my first coding job by applying for a scheduling position.  I got the call for a coding position instead at this same company.  They kept my resume even though I never received a call for the scheduling job.  When I interviewed, they said "We really would like someone with experience".  I suggested they ask me any questions about coding and then make a decision.  Apparantly I passed because I was offered the job before I left that office.  You really do have to prove yourself and work really hard in the actual job.  I would go home at night and study as much as I could about the speciality I was coding.  
On one other note.  I am so proud of my CPC and CRC Certificates.  I learned so much and never gave up as a coder.  I continue my education with AAPC online courses and by attending Chapter meetings, and attending Conferences when offered.  I have been Certified for 7 years now and continue to work very hard in my field.  
Please stay positive and patient.   It is all worth it!


----------

